# Tired of being tired!



## euphrosyne_rose (Nov 16, 2008)

Allrighty. Here goes.
I am anemic and I have ulcerative colitis. I work at a school in the office and we've had this really bad virus going around and it's really been making the kids drop like flies with upset stomach (some diarrhea and some vomiting or both), fever and sore throat. Well, naturally I caught it sometime around last Wednesday and have been home since. I feel better this weekend but I've noticed the past few weeks I seem to be sleeping ALOT. I get a good night's sleep but STILL end up falling asleep for about an hour after I get home from work THEN still am able to sleep at night. This weekend I've slept more and slept later than I normally do.
Part of my problem I know is the anemia. I have problems remembering taking my medicine so I haven't been taking my iron like I should and my mom said she thinks that's the cause of all my sleeping. She said catching that virus didn't help and since I already have UC, it's taking me longer to get over it. I've had my thyroid tested several times and it always comes back fine and I also don't believe it's depression b/c I'm very happy and have no issues that I can think of that would cause me to be depressed so I'm at a loss. I guess in a way it really makes sense about the anemia but I somehow feel like it's got to be more than that. I also don't take vitamins but I just bought some women's multivitamins to start taking so I hope that helps. 
Anyone out there anemic and do you have any of these same problems with the sleeping and tiredness?? Any insight would be appreciated!!
Thanks ladies! You're always such a big help!


----------

